# Roselle Hibiscus?



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 1, 2014)

Is Roselle Hibiscus safe for tortoises to eat? I'm taking about this plant:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roselle_(plant)


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

I asked Google if Roselle Hibiscuses are okay for tortoises, and actually, it seems to be everyone (most) specifically clarifies Roselle for hibiscuses. TNT puts it in there food powder, and Carolina Pet Supply sells big bags of Roselle Hibiscus powder! 
http://www.hiddenvalleyhibiscus.com/misc/edible.htm


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I asked Google if Roselle Hibiscuses are okay for tortoises, and actually, it seems to be everyone (most) specifically clarifies Roselle for hibiscuses. TNT puts it in there food powder, and Carolina Pet Supply sells big bags of Roselle Hibiscus powder!
> http://www.hiddenvalleyhibiscus.com/misc/edible.htm


So I can grow it, eat the crops and feed the leaves.... I love the fruit if this plant, called carcade here, tastes kind of sour... Love this stuff


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 1, 2014)

The flowers look much smaller and tort sized than the Hibiscus I grow... I bet your tort will love it  You can make tea out of them too! (not big on tea, but you could try it!)


----------



## Potato_king (Jul 20, 2021)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I asked Google if Roselle Hibiscuses are okay for tortoises, and actually, it seems to be everyone (most) specifically clarifies Roselle for hibiscuses. TNT puts it in there food powder, and Carolina Pet Supply sells big bags of Roselle Hibiscus powder!
> http://www.hiddenvalleyhibiscus.com/misc/edible.htm


That's very great! I just found a whole bunch of Roselle plants in my garden
Thank you!


----------



## Matt Fidelibus (Jul 20, 2021)

Abdulla6169 said:


> Is Roselle Hibiscus safe for tortoises to eat? I'm taking about this plant:
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roselle_(plant)


I grew Roselle from seed last year and this year and my sulcata readily eats the leaves. When he sees me carrying some he comes right over.


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2021)

Abdulla6169 said:


> Is Roselle Hibiscus safe for tortoises to eat? I'm taking about this plant:
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roselle_(plant)


I got seeds 10 years ago from my friend from Senegal. This is an excellent tortoise food. The leaves, calyxes, and little flowers are all good tortoise food. I grow some and feed it out every year. At the end of the season I collect and save seeds for the next year.

There are two varieties. One with larger rounder leaves, pink flowers, and red calyxes. The other with marijuana-like leaves, yellow flowers and greenish-yellow calyxes. Both are excellent tortoise food, and the tortoises LOVE this stuff.

"Hibiscus tea" is actually made from the calyx of this plant. Most people think it is made from the flowers of "regular" hibiscus plants.

I've never been able to start seeds inside and then move the seedlings outside. Not even with attempts at acclimation. Best to start the seeds outside. This plant grows well in full hot sun. Just keep it watered.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 20, 2021)

Abdulla, are you still around? Your post was in October 2014. Been a while!
But we got some nice information on the thread anyway!


----------

